# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  نحوه تشخیص رزبری اصل

## alireza.alavi2015

سلام
چطور میشه رزبری اصل رو از تقلبی تشخیص داد؟
چند روزیه که رزبری من بدون هیچ دلیل هنگ میکنه. چطور میشه علت هنگ کردن رو تشخیص داد؟

----------


## Felony

والا من تا به حال رزبری فیک ندیدم !

چه سیستم عاملی نصب کردید ؟
چه کاری انجام میدید ؟
چیپ اصلی (پردازنده) بردتون داغ میشه ؟
آداپتوری که رزپری رو بهش متصل کردید چند ولت و چند آمپر هست ؟

----------


## alireza.alavi2015

> والا من تا به حال رزبری فیک ندیدم !


اگه فردا دیدی برادرای چینی از Felony نسخه Fake زدن تعجب نکن :لبخند گشاده!: 




> چه سیستم عاملی نصب کردید ؟


Raspbian




> چه کاری انجام میدید ؟


بیشتر اینترنت گردی. چند باری هم با اون LED روشن کردم(از آموزش های اینترنت)




> چیپ اصلی (پردازنده) بردتون داغ میشه ؟


نه




> آداپتوری که رزپری رو بهش متصل کردید چند ولت و چند آمپر هست ؟


5 ولت 1 آمپر : با این هنگ میکنه (شارژر گوشی HTC)
5 ولت 2 آمپر : هنگ نمیکنه ولی گوشه صفحه نمایشگر یه مربع رنگی چشمک میزنه. از اینجا خریدمش

----------


## maxelectronic

حتما از آداپتور 2 آمپر یا بیشتر استفاده کنید.
هیت سینک فراموش نشه ( نوع 3 تکه بهتره )
فعلا دو تا شرکت raspberry تولید میکنند. element14 و RS .تفاوتی هم توی کیفیت ندارن.
از اینجا میتونید RASPBERRY PI تهیه کنید.

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

مدل رزبریتون چیه؟

----------

